# verre d'eau sur ibook !



## Macincal (14 Décembre 2008)

Help !
Un verre d'eau renversé sur un ibook 14 pouces ouvert et en marche, hier.
La machine s'est éteinte. Portable renversé. Eau évacuée. Clavier démonté. Séché au sèche cheveux. Temps très chaud, sec et ensoleillé actuellement en Calédonie, donc favorable à un séchage. Faut-il mettre la machine au soleil ?
J'attends depuis hier. Quelles chances de sauvetage. Faut-il éviter de le rallumer ?
Faut-il faire autre chose ?
S'il ne repart pas, qu'est-ce qu'il faudrait changer ou réparer ?
Merci !


----------



## itako (14 Décembre 2008)

Laisse sécher au vent et a l'ombre, 1 ou 2 jours, le tout en posé sur la tranche histoire que tout s'écoule, retire bien évidement la batterie.

Mon macbook white à très bien supporté son verre de *bière*.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2008)

le seche cheveux bof bof

et heureusement c'est que de l'eau
( c'est pas super super , mais au moins ce n'est pas  hypercorrosif)

tu verras bien après sechage


----------



## Macincal (14 Décembre 2008)

Merci les gars ! C'est encourageant.
Ce qui est inquiétant c'est que la machine se soit arrêtée toute seule. Court circuit ?


----------



## itako (14 Décembre 2008)

J'avais pareil.
je crois.


----------



## Macincal (14 Décembre 2008)

OK !
Je vous tiens au courant...
C'est dimanche, 11h34, je vais faire un essai dans la soirée, je pense.
Prions ...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2008)

en esperant que tu n'as rien endommagé avec
 le seche cheveux


----------



## Macincal (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, ou bonsoir,
ce n'est qu'en ce mardi soir que j'ai essayé de redémarrer l'ibook. Donc plus de 3 jours après l'accident. Démonté, posé sur la tranche, devant ventilateur, avec les 30 à 35 ° de notre température actuelle.
Il marche !!!! :rateau:
Ouf ! Merci pour votre soutien et vos conseils !


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2008)

tant mieux
( ca te serait arrivé en europe là maintenant vu la météo,  c'était un glacon d'ibook que t'avais )


----------



## Macincal (17 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tant mieux
> ( ca te serait arrivé en europe là maintenant vu la météo,  c'était un glacon d'ibook que t'avais )



J'y arrive dans trois jours. Baissez un peu la clim là-bas svp. C'est violent !


----------

